# Birthday



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its my crushes birthday tomorrow and I want to wish her a happy birthday.

I havent talked to her more than a few mumbled words so I'm hoping this might brake the ice. I'm not sure if I'll be able to do it as I've been trying for 2 years to brake the ice but I'll try.


----------



## DougM (Sep 10, 2010)

Do it up! What's the worst that can happen?

Well I suppose the worst that can happen is her face rips apart exposing a 1500 pound bear with chainsaws for arms and cross bows for ears. But if that happens just tell her her new shoes look cute and that should completely placate her. Women. Am I right?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^ Ahaha. Yeah, just go for it  I'm sure she'll love getting the attention from a member of the opposite sex; I know I do!


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

I did It,didn't go as good as I wanted but atleast I did it.

I said her name and she didn't hear me so I said it again and she still didn't hear me. So I walked quicker (this point i was shaking and getting really clammy) and tapped her on her shoulder and she looked surprise. I was only able to mumble out happy birthday. I think she heard me probaly. As she replied the bell went and I couldn't hear her probaly but she said something like thankyou and she put her thumb up.


----------



## deirdre (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 

good luck - i think it will be very cool if you do talk to her 

___ edit:

oh, just saw the other post - (i should REALLY start reading ALL the replies) - i agree, at least you talked to her. it takes awesome courage. i am not sure i'd be able to do this!


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

Jimbow1995 said:


> I did It,didn't go as good as I wanted but atleast I did it.
> 
> I said her name and she didn't hear me so I said it again and she still didn't hear me. So I walked quicker (this point i was shaking and getting really clammy) and tapped her on her shoulder and she looked surprise. I was only able to mumble out happy birthday. I think she heard me probaly. As she replied the bell went and I couldn't hear her probaly but she said something like thankyou and she put her thumb up.


Hey that's better then nothing! Good for you, you're one step closer! Now breathe deep and do it all over again sometime soon :clap


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for everyones posts



deirdre said:


> Hi
> 
> good luck - i think it will be very cool if you do talk to her
> 
> ...


Haha don't worry Ive done it before. Thanks and yer it takes courage. Well defiantly for someone with SA I been like preparing for this for like 2 weeks. It took me 3 tries before I was successful.


----------



## deirdre (Jan 18, 2011)

Jimbow1995 said:


> Well defiantly for someone with SA I been like preparing for this for like 2 weeks. It took me 3 tries before I was successful.


but you did it - i guess that is the important part ^_^


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a real success, mate. Well done. 

A lot of people might have given up when she didn't hear you, and then misinterpret her lack of response as ignoring you. But you persevered (like any "normal" person would do) and she said thank you and gave you a thumbs up. That's a normal reaction from anyone, so you should be pleased with yourself.


----------

